# Windows and door upgrade in UPVC



## haytch (Apr 10, 2011)

_hi everyone hope your keeping safe, we are shortly going to move to a villa in Olhao, it has old aluminium window and wood doors, we like to have new UPVC double glazed units fitted, has anyone recently carried out this type of renovation, if so who would you recommend. 
Looking forward to hear your thoughts. Thanks Howard._


----------

